# Yearly Dues



## DJGurkins (Aug 11, 2013)

I see a lot here and on San Antonio SR web site about Initiation or degree fees but nothing on Yearly Dues. How much are they and when do they come due each year?


----------



## JTM (Aug 11, 2013)

Before I answer, is there a reason why you ask?

If the amount of money has to do with you joining, then don't.

edit: to clarify, I mean the value of the degrees are more than worth it.  also, i didn't see your signature on the mobile platform 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## scribe1384pm (Aug 11, 2013)

Initiation fees and yearly dues vary from lodge to lodge in Texas. Yearly dues are due on or before Jan 1st of each year. If not paid by June 23rd you will go suspended for non payment of dues which is not good. Btw my lodges yearly dues are $125.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly with JTM that, if the money is an issue, you shouldn't join. Just as Masonry is not meant to interfere with your usual vocation, neither is it meant to cause you to become a "poor and penniless Mason".

Having said that, Scottish Rite dues are set by the Supreme Council and, I'm pretty sure, are uniform throughout the Southern Jurisdiction. Unless they've raised them recently (like since October), they're $100.00 a year and are due before the first of January of each year.

TU


----------



## candeo (Aug 13, 2013)

Ola tem algum brasileiro aki ???

Sent from my XT920 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 13, 2013)

$125 per year at the Houston Scottish Rite.  $500 for all the degrees at reunion and $2500 for an endowment.  I think at one point they had a special on the endowment and it was $1300 but still way too high in my opinion.


----------



## corpuswinn (Aug 14, 2013)

Jericho is correct on the current dollar amounts for Houston.  Each Valley sets their own annual dues, but the $500 initiation fee was set statewide by the S.G.I.G.  Each candidate now receives the new, annotated Morals and Dogma as well as A Bridge to Light.  They also receive their Scottish Rite Cap, cap case (free after attending 4 stated meetings), and the ring-in-a-pyramid.  These easily add up to about $200.  Factor in the building rental and the transportation and storage costs of the costumes, props, lighting and sound equipment and you can see that $500 each for 25-40 candidates barely covers everything.  When the new building is ready in November it will reduce the marginal costs of putting on a reunion, but there will be higher maintenace costs year-round.  I understand that $500 upfront may be a hurdle for some, but I wouldn't want to cut anything out, especially the books.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm happy that when they raised the dues it only went up $25.  I imagine there will be a good possibility that it may go up after the new building is done.  Hopefully not to that $250 that they were originally going to raise it to.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 15, 2013)

$500 initiation fees?  Wow.  Our SGIG just told us to cut ours back from $250 (which included Bridge to Light, Master Craftsman Program, cap, and an actual ring (not a fake one in a lucite pyramid) to $125 and make the cap and ring optional at extra cost.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking my initiation fees were around $300 18 years ago when I received my degrees.  Not sure though but I know it wasn't anywhere near $500.


----------



## otherstar (Aug 15, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> I'm thinking my initiation fees were around $300 18 years ago when I received my degrees.  Not sure though but I know it wasn't anywhere near $500.



I took the Scottish Rite degrees in Houston (and went suspended when I got a dimit from the blue lodge--recently readmitted in the blue lodge), the initation fee was around $250 (or thereabouts) and dues were $60 a year. My current blue lodge dues are $120 and that's all I can afford.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sure some people, like myself, want to know how much for initiation and yearly fees for SR so we can add that in our budgets. More for responsible budgeting rather than joining depending on price. 




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Aug 16, 2013)

That's why plus I would already have a 40 mile drive for functions and meetings. Just need all the cost so I don't make that mistake of obligating myself and my family to something we might not be able to afford. Do instance $500 initiation then $500 a year would be a little to much for me. Thank you for the response to my query Brothers.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## corpuswinn (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree that $500/year for dues would be overkill.  To my knowledge, no one has suggested this.

However, I do think a $500 initiation fee is more than fair for the value provided, which is the bare minimum needed to get started.  

The Scottish Rite Cap is required for all stated meetings and reunions (although I have never seen anyone turned away who forgot theirs).  Some form of ring that contains at least a small amount of actual yellow gold must be given to all who complete the 14[SUP]th[/SUP] Degree, per the Supreme Council.  I cannot see how any new 32[SUP]nd[/SUP] Degree Mason could even begin to understand what they have just seen in the degrees without the books.  A Bridge to Light is a companion to Morals and Dogma, it does not replace it.

Anything less would be cheating the candidates of the experience they have been promised.   I also think that it is a good idea to require an upfront commitment so they have some skin in the game.   The Valley is investing in them as much as they are investing in themselves and the SR.  No one is served by running a large group through the degrees only to have half go NPD after the first year because they don’t see any value.  We need active and engaged members, not just dues-payers.

I do think there are some things that could be done to mitigate the sticker shock, though.  We could institute a short-term installment plan.   Also, since the Valley is moving towards a reunion schedule where the 4[SUP]th[/SUP]-14[SUP]th[/SUP], 15[SUP]th[/SUP]-18[SUP]th[/SUP], 19[SUP]th[/SUP]-30[SUP]th[/SUP] and 31[SUP]st[/SUP]-32[SUP]nd[/SUP] degrees are produced in separate sessions throughout the year, partial payments could be collected in advance of each grouping.

Furthermore, it would be wise to look into an optional, free information session once or twice a year where prospective candidates can be informed of what to expect and given the opportunity to ask questions prior to signing their petitions. We have some excellent instructors.

Incidentally, something purchased for $300 in 1995 would cost $459.83 in 2013 after adjusting for inflation.

http://www.usinflationcalculator.com/


----------



## Zaden (Aug 20, 2013)

If one pays for an endowed membership does that actually make it so that annual dues are covered permanently? Or does one still pay annual dues (as I understand it Blue Lodge endowments make it so that one no longer _has_ to pay dues, though they are always welcome to benefit the lodge)?


----------



## Hndrx (Aug 20, 2013)

Zaden said:


> If one pays for an endowed membership does that actually make it so that annual dues are covered permanently? Or does one still pay annual dues (as I understand it Blue Lodge endowments make it so that one no longer _has_ to pay dues, though they are always welcome to benefit the lodge)?



I have an endowment membership in the Valley of Houston.  You don't pay dues.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 26, 2013)

How much is an endowed membership in the SR Valley in Houston?


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## corpuswinn (Nov 27, 2013)

An Endowed Membership is $2,500 up to age 74.  It is $550 for those 75 and older.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it worth the endowment? I am a newly minted real estate agent and would like to be more a part of the SR. I would love to do photography for them (that's what I love and do). 

Plus I'd love to learn to play golf. Any bros. On here play golf? Anyone ever taught golf? The reason I ask is I have cerebral palsy and despite my disability would like to learn to play to use in real estate. Any and all help is appreciated. 

Happy Thanksgiving!

Jerry 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## corpuswinn (Nov 29, 2013)

Whether or not to get an endowed membership is a personal financial decision.  I would consider your age, level of involvement, likeliness of moving out of the area, etc.  They can be a good value, but they don't make sense for everyone.

I am afraid that I am no help at all with golf.  I have never failed so hard and so completely at anything else that I put that much time into...


----------



## Txmason (Nov 29, 2013)

You don't have to fail at golf just keep swinging! You'll eventually hit the ball


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 29, 2013)

Zaden said:


> If one pays for an endowed membership does that actually make it so that annual dues are covered permanently? Or does one still pay annual dues (as I understand it Blue Lodge endowments make it so that one no longer _has_ to pay dues, though they are always welcome to benefit the lodge)?



Well, that has become the convenient belief brother.

Truth is, the blue lodge endowment was set up to and meant to perpetuate one's contribution to the lodge after death.  In no way was it to relieve a brother of his duty to keep the lodge running.  

Take a look at the numbers.  They don't add up. 

 Brothers who no longer earn a yearly income may consider their endowment as a retirement benefit.  With this I have no personal pic.  But it is absolutely not to relieve a brother from paying yearly dues to his lodge.  

Such masonry-on-the-cheap ideas are what keeps lodges in financial trouble.  And, quite frankly, leaves the LOAD of lodge finances to those brethren willing to pull extra money from their pockets to keep lodges afloat year after year.

No.  Make no mistake.  If a brother pays an endowment and forsakes his yearly dues thereafter, he is not pulling his weight.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 29, 2013)

Brother Txmason.

I have an endowed membership in the Houston Valley.  As you know I also work a degree in Galveston.

However, the best golf shot I ever made was my first.  It sailed 200-plus yards straight down the fairway.  

I can honestly tell you that it was all downhill since that first shot.  Not even an endowment in both Valleys could possibly help me there.

Besides, I took up sailing.  I could sail rain or shine and didn't have to wait around on some slowpoke every time I went out.  

:39:

Hope to see you soon.  Until such time, have yourself a blessed Holiday Season.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 1, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> I see a lot here and on San Antonio SR web site about Initiation or degree fees but nothing on Yearly Dues. How much are they and when do they come due each year?



I didn't see that anyone actually addressed your question.  The dues are $125 a year, dues are paid directly to Scottish Rite in DC, notices are sent in November due 31 December.

Hope this helps!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## BrinkJ (Dec 1, 2013)

For my lodge an endowment (life membership) the price is around current dues x25 (years).  That doesn't include the occasion when a brother may want to assist financially anyways, but it provides that peace of mind that your yearly dues are taken care of if you do fall on hardship.


Bro John
MM, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zack (Dec 1, 2013)

Bro_Vick said:


> I   The dues are $125 a month, dues are paid directly to Scottish Rite in DC, notices are sent in November due 31 December.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ...



$125..a month= $1500.00 per year?????


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 1, 2013)

Zack said:


> $125..a month= $1500.00 per year?????



HA!  Thanks for the catch, $125 a year, not a month.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 1, 2013)

@jwhoff

Howdy Bro. I am currently in Hendersonville,NC just outside of Ashville. My aunt passed away in October. I have been here since October 20th. I am with mom and dad. Mom has been here since July and dad came the second week in October. I will fly home to Houston Dec. 4th. 

I passed my real estate exam! I am now a realtor!! It took me awhile but I did it! So if you know any brother realtors I could learn from and do business with that's be great. Plus I would love to find a bro that can help me learn to run a business and be successful. I also need help designing a logo marketing branding etc. 

I would also like to incorporate my photography too. 

Sailing! Cool! That sounds like fun! Never done it. My grandmother wanted me to take lessons. You ever sail on Lake Conroe? I've got a good friend who is a brother that belongs to the local sailing club up here on the lake of you'd like to know. 

You know cape cod where our summer home is is big on sailing. 

How is the new SR building coming along? 






"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 1, 2013)

New temple is up and running ... with reservations.  A few things need to be completed but I enjoyed our first evening.  Heard nothing but kudos from the rest of the brethren as well.  

Yes, sailed Conroe for years.  Lots of races up there.  Great place to learn to sail.  The winds osculate with reckless abandon.  You can learn cross-currents when the wind is up once you clear the coves.   Never got a shot at Cape Cod and consider that a miss in life.

We'll see you when you get home.  Get prepared for a good year at the new temple.  You can see Reliant Stadium clearly from the front of the building.  Kirby, off the South Loop.  Hang a right on West Belfort and you see the building there.  

Please plan to get more active in the Reunions this year.  

May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------

